# Hymer spares



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

Anyone know the telephone number for Hymer spares?


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Unless something has happened to Brownhills very recently they are the official UK spares provider in Preston (although other branches will carry some stock).
http://www.hymeruk.com/contact.aspx

Other wise, try Paul Hambilton - also in Preston.
http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/

You can get some things from Movera an online supplier in Germany and nominated by Hymer as a supplier.
http://www.movera.com/en/?navID=&pID=&tpl=&page=&content=337&switch=&lang=2


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

*olearys*

Try these guys they have a lot of Hymer spares

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/


----------



## sno_fun (May 21, 2007)

Hi the no. i use for hymer uk to get parts is 01772684619, have always found them to be very helpful, im based in Ireland so i dont know where there located but they got me all the parts i needed.
Hope it helps


----------



## RUSSELLPM (Aug 7, 2008)

Good Afternoon,
I would reccomend LOWDHAM LEISURE WORLD
I have found them to be very helpful.


Phone No. 08450552179 


Regards 

Phil


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

On the way back from Lucca today our right side rear window somehow opened as was blown off. So we will be looking for a new one, are these things hard to come by. In the past we have contacted Hymer direct in Germany and also a dealer here so hopefully it won't be a big problem.

Fun part was a truck driver said the window hit his truck and caused some scratches. He accused us of not stopping when in fact we stopped as soon as we found a safe spot. He called the police hoping we would get a ticket for not stopping at an accident, a very serious offense here in Italy, as it turned out the police told us we were smart to wait to stop until it was safe almost laughed at the guy for making such a fuss. We had missed our turn so they showed us how to go on a piece of closed road to make it to the right autostrada. As we left they said they had to keep the truck driver there a while longer as they found some issue with his documents.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> As we left they said they had to keep the truck driver there a while longer as they found some issue with his documents.


Sometimes it is sweet when someone elses plan goes wrong.


----------

